

Download an entire movie in one second - smaili
http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-announces-super-fast-wireless-tech-that-will-make-lte-seem-slow-2013-5

======
smaili
I think it's amazing that Samsung has achieved this kind of technology, but
anybody else concerned about the health implications from this kind of feat?
Such a high concentration of data going through our bodies doesn't sound very
safe...

